# Is it possible to get a BFP with a low firm cervix?



## BabyBumpHope

Have any of you lovely ladies still got your BFP with a low and firm cervix?

I'm 4-5 days away from an AF visit. My cervix has been high all cycle and now seems alot lower and firm. My previous 2 cycles it stayed high until the day AF came.

Do you think I'm out for this month? Or is there still some hope?

X


----------



## foreverhappy

Mine was low and still is lowish Its only just moving up and im 5 weeks,Its felt low and hard but bit more closed than when AF is due,I think the whole "it should be high and soft thing is rubbish",as so many people say the oposite....Fingers crossed for you!!

Have you any other signs? I had sore boobs and visable veins but appart from that just a feeling I might be x


----------



## hopeforamirac

yes yes yes yes and yes :haha:
mine was low and firm and stayed like that for weeks, tbh i dont check anymore :dohh:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks girls. I'll try to be a bit more positive. I suppose I'm not out completely until AF turns up. 

As for other symptoms - this month I have noticed strange sensations in my boobs. Not so much painful - more like intermittent stabbing pains behind my nipples. I don't normally have any feelings in my boobs though. 

Have also felt some strange feelings in my abdomen which are really hard to describe. Not painful but maybe a bit like electric shocks? 

I'm trying not to look too much into the symptoms though as I only stopped BCPs in September so could just be my body getting used to normal cycles again.

I'm now about 11DPO but am too scared to poas. I've never done one before and want to wait until I'm at least a day late for AF before I do.

Fingers crossed though...

X


----------



## suzannabanana

It absolutely is! My cervix was low and firm the day before I got my BFP!


----------



## griffinh

I was high and soft the day i got my bfp and a few days beforehand, but then it went lower, then higher, and now i dont check! lol! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks for all your replies. I've just checked my cervix again and it's gone so high up I can hardly feel it! Hmm....

X


----------



## sunshine20

Mine has been low and slightly open since conception!


----------



## dwm

Glad u asked this - I'm 10dpo and have been checking my cervix for the first time this cycle. Today I got a shock as it is a lot harder than yesterday so was kinda hoping it's a sign. No idea if it's normal or not tho as I haven't checked before! 
I've also had creamy yellowish cm since 8dpo and a few mild cramps 9dpo. Feeling pretty hopeful but my negative fmu frer this morning has put a bit of a dampner on my mood - it wouldn't be the first time I completely imagined symptoms...


----------



## Arisa

I got my BFP when it was low and it still is low and firm


----------



## Jai86

yes! i got my :bfp: on sunday and today it is still low and firm. :winkwink:


----------



## StaceyKor

Defo possible. Mine was very very low and felt sorta open at 8 weeks still...then moved up waaaay out of reach. I presume it still is but dont like messing about up there now x


----------

